# DC/Baltimore/NOVA strobist meet up



## Village Idiot (Mar 21, 2008)

The DC/Baltimore/NOVA strobist group has permission from the Frederick Keys to use Harry Grove stadium on May 17th from 10-2ish. We have access to most of the stadium except for the grass, meaning the stands, some back areas, and side lines/dugouts are all ours. 

Also we have the option to get a group rate on tickets for those staying for the 6PM game or even the option for a catered suite if people are interested. If you're in the area and are interested in learning about portable off camera lighting or are a seasoned pro and want to come take advantage of the meet up and location, check out the Flickr discussion group thread below.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/dcbaltimorestrobist/discuss/72157604173550868/


----------

